# Gemini Acting Weird



## JackalR (1/6/16)

Hi Guys,

Got the gemini and it's been giving me some sort of issue.

Bought some VK4 from VapeKing. First tank went down like a charm. Went through a few other juices, recoiled and rewicked and but in some banana flavour and that's where my issue started. Juice tasted between a mixture of soap and perfume, vaped through it like a champ (probably not the smartest move) and refilled with the VK4 knowing its good and wanted to see if it was just the previous juice that was a bit effie. Well now the VK4 also tastes like soapy perfume. Going to rewick because I believe it may be something that got into the cotton, I use cotton bacon V2. If this doesn't sort out the flavor is there something else I can look at?

Thanks

JackalR


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/6/16)

It's not abnormal to get that taste from some juices that have nt steeped or aired out enough. As some juices are more potent than others, it's best to rewick when changing out a juice as u will almost always still get hints of previous especially if it's a stronger flavour profile. I'm not ruling out the possibility of something staining your cotton but that purfumey taste is not uncommon

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/6/16)

Clean out the tank and the tip, wipe out the inside of the chimney too. I've had fruity flavours do this if they get too hot or cook, tastes like detergent and it gets in to everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Yup. Clean tank and fresh coils or it can go on forevaaaaaaaa... learned this the hard way.


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

Doing this right now, just really struggling to get the chimney section out to clean that properly, but thanks for the advice. as you said it gets into everything so all liquids taste th


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

@Feliks Karp when you say too hot or cook, I assume you mean in terms of vaping at too high a wattage and burning the juice in the tank itself?


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/16)

JackalR said:


> @Feliks Karp when you say too hot or cook, I assume you mean in terms of vaping at too high a wattage and burning the juice in the tank itself?



What generally happens is that the wick is just that little bit loose that when it gets saturated, the juice boils inbetween the surface of the coil and the wick, you mostly don't get dry hits but the juice cooks and tastes awful. You'll hear alot more crackling and popping noises than usual.

There are also one or two juices I have that if I pass 30 watts they just start tasting like trash.


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

So make sure that Im wicking properly


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/16)

JackalR said:


> So make sure that Im wicking properly


Check your wicking, but also check that you haven't melted an insulator, that taste is probably more like burnt plastic, and that's worst case scenario, but just realized you didn't mention the coil build or wattage.


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

Dual Clapton build 7 wraps each came out at 0.5 ohms, will check gauge seeing as I cant remember what guage it was. Ran it normally at 48w though sometimes I pushed it to 50w. How would I check if the insulator is melted?


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/16)

JackalR said:


> Dual Clapton build 7 wraps each came out at 0.5 ohms, will check gauge seeing as I cant remember what guage it was. Ran it normally at 48w though sometimes I pushed it to 50w. How would I check if the insulator is melted?



You will see discoloration under the positive post, the insulator is usually a cream colour, but I highly doubt at those watts you've melted it, the taste will be more like rubber if anything, it's just something to check out or keep in mind when you've eliminated all other avenues of why the atty is giving a funky taste.


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

Nope insulator looks good, was a bit freaked out seeing only one until I realized that only one post needed it and googled hi-res images of the deck and saw they all the same. It is sitting in vodka at the moment. Will leave it for a while then recoil and all that. Thanks for the help really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

JackalR said:


> Dual Clapton build 7 wraps each came out at 0.5 ohms, will check gauge seeing as I cant remember what guage it was. Ran it normally at 48w though sometimes I pushed it to 50w. How would I check if the insulator is melted?


Ah hell I have run build like that at 100 watts in the Gemini. It is all about the wick.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

The Gemini comes to life at 70 watts... most happy at around 80. It is a hot tank it was designed to be one.


----------



## JackalR (3/6/16)

Thanks @Lord Vetinari I will try it out when I eventually get the tank clean. Its been in vodka for an hour but even when I suck on the tank I still get that detergent taste that @Feliks Karp talks about. Took a toothbrush and brushed everything with vodka and letting it sit again. I'd really like to open up the chimney section but when I phoned VapeKing who I bought the tank from they said that the chimney section is machine fitted so I need specialised tools to open it. Also I'd like to open the AFC ring as I believe some of this liquid spilled into there as well as the top AFC ring but I haven't got the foggiest idea as to how to strip them both


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/6/16)

JackalR said:


> Thanks @Lord Vetinari I will try it out when I eventually get the tank clean. Its been in vodka for an hour but even when I suck on the tank I still get that detergent taste that @Feliks Karp talks about. Took a toothbrush and brushed everything with vodka and letting it sit again. I'd really like to open up the chimney section but when I phoned VapeKing who I bought the tank from they said that the chimney section is machine fitted so I need specialised tools to open it. Also I'd like to open the AFC ring as I believe some of this liquid spilled into there as well as the top AFC ring but I haven't got the foggiest idea as to how to strip them both


Go to the chemist and get some hydrogen peroxide. Get the strongest one and mix 1:10 with water. Give a QUICK rinse and then rinse with warm water. Repeat if needed. Peroxide cleans anything. Vodka isnt all that good for these purposes IMO. Rather drink it.


----------



## JackalR (4/6/16)

Thanks @Lord Vetinari will give it a shot


----------



## Modulas (10/6/16)

@JackalR
I signed up to the forum especially to tell you this:

Its pretty easy to separate the chimney section. You don't need any special tools - just run it under some really hot tap water to heat it up. The heat makes the metal expand just a little bit, which should be enough for you to unscrew the halves by hand. 
I did that to my Gemini the other day and was really surprised at how easily the two parts came apart. 

If that fails, put your (clean and dry) tank in the freezer for about 30min or so and then try to unscrew the halves. Its kinda the opposite of the hot water method. Worked a treat on my OBS Ace.

A tip though: After you've gotten the halves apart and washed/reassembled it - take special care the first couple of times when unscrewing the top for filling. Its very easy to also unscrew the chimney section slightly, which breaks the seal on the pyrex and juice will leak out. After a couple of refills the chimney section stays put.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JackalR (14/6/16)

@Modulas Thanks for the info man. Washing the tank out with Hydrogen Peroxide did the trick. Soapy taste is completely gone so I will stick to using that but will definitely try the freezer or hot water method if I ever need to open the chimney section.

Thanks again


----------

